# New Pricing On Outbacks



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there, I have been looking out 30 BHQ for a couple of months and the deals are just not there. Tonight DW and I were looking online and Colton RV in upstate New York shows the one I have been looking is about $9500.00 cheaper then the list price plus if bought before 10-31-08 get a new generator with pushcase. So dw said contact the guy and make a deal.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I checked the colton RV site and $17999 is a good price. It's cheaper than what I paid. My DW and I love the 30BHQ and you will too! Also they discontinued the 30BHQ.

Good Luck with your purchase!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Tony - We bought our 27RSDS from Colton (salesman was Greg) - and we continue to be pleased with our purchase. Even though we are many hours away from upstate New York, Colton worked with us on 2 very minor warranty items and paid for the refrigerator recall to be done by local RV repair. We can definitely recommend them. Good luck with your decision. 
-Hope


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hey Tony, Hope to see a shiny new OB in a few weeks at Normandy, I know you have been lookin for a bit for the right one.

Don't know if you like real BBQ, but I was planning on smoking a pork shoulder for us all to nibble on over Vetrans day weekend.

Brian


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Have a 30QBHSLE and paid 16,900 back in June..


----------

